# Arma 2, Good Game or Badly Optimised?



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

Some quite commited PC gamers will have played/heard/encountered the game Arma 2 and its standalone expansions Operation Arrowhead and Reinforcements (all of which I recently purchased). 

However despite attempts at optimisation in OA and Reinforcements the game/s requirements are still HUGE, arguebly due to it being a PC only game. Me and a group of friends who ocasionally meet to play lan on this game have been debating for quite a while what the issue is. I personally think the game is simply poorly optimized as the Graphics are mediocre at best:

http://files.xboxic.com/xbox-360/arma-2/arma2in-game.jpg

It also runs poorly on my System by comparison to games such as World In Conflict and Crysis 2 both of which I can run fine maxed out...However keep in mind that it is really the only game with a fully-fledged battle situation over realistic distances, damage and projectile calculation.

As I said, personally I think Bohemia Interactive could have tried a bit harder/spent more time to make the game perform a lot better as from what I have heard IGN and Gamespot couldn't find a rig that would run it at acceptable levels maxed out (I have been wrong before)..

Anyone played/know this game who can comment/discuss on this issue?

Thanks

DoctorZeus


----------



## Ritchie99912 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, the graphics are not the best.
And it may be demanding, because of everything they added in,
The size of the map, the resources etc.

I currently own ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead and I can safely say that the map is huge, and everything they added in takes up a lot of space, so that's why the graphics ain't so great


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

Ritchie99912 said:


> Well, the graphics are not the best.
> And it may be demanding, because of everything they added in,
> The size of the map, the resources etc.
> 
> I currently own ArmA 2 Operation Arrowhead and I can safely say that the map is huge, and everything they added in takes up a lot of space, so that's why the graphics ain't so great


I agree with you, but maybe they could have re-coded the distant LOD to make it streamline a bit, it lags for most people when they look through the zoom scopes..

I have 16GB of ram and use about 1.5GB to run my system at Idel, Arma2 bairly uses any of it...best thing to do would be to load the entire map into the ram. From what I understand it simply loads it off the HD because its so big...

I have heard of people using applications to load the entire game folder into their ram in order to solve issues such as the slow distant LOD rendering..

I love the game and how huge the map is with the massive selection of weapons and vehicles as well as the huge number of bots and players you can have playing on one map..the performance in Reinforcements/OA is fine some of the time however its annoying in the heat of battle zooming down a scope and getting brief lag..killed me a couple of times because of it.

DoctorZeus


----------



## Ritchie99912 (Jun 13, 2011)

I run it on 4GB and Geforce gt240 with no problems what-so-ever

Well, unless of course I keep Anti-Aliasing off and keep the view distance at Middle.

However, no matter what the settings, it's a great game, and the best army game I've ever played


----------



## doctorzeus (Jun 10, 2010)

Ritchie99912 said:


> I run it on 4GB and Geforce gt240 with no problems what-so-ever
> 
> Well, unless of course I keep Anti-Aliasing off and keep the view distance at Middle.
> 
> However, no matter what the settings, it's a great game, and the best army game I've ever played


I also think its a great game, just perhaps badly optomised..the issues really occur in the original game and not so much in tagakstan and the new maps (maybe because they are smaller)...I did notice a significant improvement in the new maps and the new .exe..

Still a very low FPS rate compared to Crysis 2 or other High Performance games...

You could argue that it derrives from a millitary training engine which would obviouslly not put a stress on Graphics or indeed optomisation..

Never the less still a great game, unrivaled scale and gameplay realism-voice acting is terrable though..sounds like it is voice acted by a bunch of prepubescent teenages.. 

Thanks

DoctorZeus


----------

